# 38 weeks, frequent bowel movements.. tmi.



## Lilly12

I usually have 1 bowel movement a day.
Now for the past week or so I've been having to go at least 2-3 times a day.. usually the stool is loose, but not as loose as diarrhea. 

Also been crampy in my lower back/lower tummy, like my period is about to start.. it's not on and off, more like it's there or it's not there.

Is this a "sign" ?


----------



## JeepGirl

I sure hope its a sign:shrug:, because I've been feeling the same.


----------



## Gen79

Me too...


----------



## mommy2lexi

I had more bathroom trips (with the looser stools) in the days leaving up to when I went into labor with my daughter so hopefully it's the case for you :)

But then again I've been having all that the past week or so as well so who knows!


----------



## alynn6758

sounds like a sign to me...:thumbup:


----------



## Lilly12

I hope it's a sign, I'm ready for this baby!

We'll see tomorrow how much my cervix has progressed over the past week.

Last week it was soft or "mushy" is what she called it, VERY low @ +1, 1 cm dilated and 30% effaced.

She said our baby is most ready to come out (being SO low), out of all the women! There's like 4 due before me.


----------



## heyyady

Hello ladies :hi: 
I am almost 29 weeks with twins and have been treated the last three weeks or so for PTL and am currently on bed rest and nifedipine. I have been having the same issue since last thursday. I mentioned this in labor and delivery when I was there thusday night, but of course it had only been going on a day then... My contractions have also changed ans of last night and actually become uncomfortable- but still no more than 2 an hour and not regular. The pooing 3+ times a day has me concerned though... Will be seeing my Dr again this thursday and will be asking for sure!


----------



## miss cakes

yes id say its a sign i had same thing in my previous pregnancies right before labour although the actual day my labour started i didnt expect it i was far to busy cleaning like a madwoman lol x


----------



## madcatwoman

funny you should say this. ive spent my entire pregnancy being on and off constipated. but for the last 2-3 weeks ive been going daily, sometimes once, or as much as 3 times, i never used to go that much BEFORE i was pregnant!!:haha:


----------



## LJaydow

Ive had this too for the past 2-3 days, hoping that it is a sign something is happening!


----------



## Lauraaraa

hope it isnt a sign as i have been having days in a row where i go 2-3 times a day. before being pregnant going once a day was a rare thing. 

so i dont know. 

going to see midwife today - so going to mention it to her, will at it to my list!


----------



## Adelicia

I'm 40+1 and have been mostly constipated the last few weeks due to the low fibre nature of a low carbohydrate (gestational diabetes) diet.

I have just had the loosest, most urgent poop of my life and now seem to be experiencing a few quite harsh contractions. I would say they felt like braxtons as they are very low, but they are much stronger than previous experience. I lost my plug yesterday, so maybe this is a sign? Hope so!


----------



## LJaydow

That sounds very very promising!!! Good luck and keep us posted on what is happening :D


----------



## Katieb07

Ive been like this on and off for the past 2 weeks hun and still no baby so dont get your hopes up like i have! He's due on Friday so im hoping he comes really soon! xx


----------



## Tadan

I've had this the last couple days too, really hoping it's a sign! I am desperate to meet her now! :)


----------



## parkgirl

I've also been having this the past several days. I also hope it's a sign. I'm ready for this little girl to come out.


----------



## Lucy0945

I've been the same the last two days - hope it's a sign!


----------



## Nev23

I've had this too...I had a major clear out (TMI) the other day....was up and down all night with diarreah.....


----------



## 4 leaf clover

I'm 39+1 weeks pregnant and i've had this the last week or so. A bit more noticable the last couple of days. Its not bad diarreaoh (SP?) but just softer than usual & increased wind aswell (sorry tmi)
I hope it is a sign coz I'm fed up of waiting!!!
x


----------

